# Free childcare for 2yr olds



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi everyone

I've just been looking into what 3year olds should be learning - as you do  

Well I'm sure we all know that 3yr olds get 15hours free child care. However I've just read on www.education.gov.uk/childrenandyoungpeople that from Sept 2013 all 2year olds that have looked after status will also be eligible and from Sept 2014 that will also include previously looked after children. 

I'm sure that's very useful for some of you to know and thought I'd share  

Xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks pm. Bubba has struggled so much with playgroup which I know hasn't been helped as financially we could only manage1 session a week. She is due back on fri and I am dreading it.  She said mummy I am not going playgroup I cry. Mummy you stay and take me home I cry. We were planning on increasing sessions in the new year but if we can maybe do a couple now and then increase things steadily we might have a happier bubba. An unhappy mummy as I am more than happy for her to be with me all the time but I know she needs to make the step forward and it needs to be  gradually with her. Thanks x


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for posting, a very interesting read.  It hasn't filtered into Scotland yet. , hopefully we will follow suit soon.


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

Interesting, I thought it didn't start until 2014 except for cases of need but looks like BB could qualify until we get his Adoption Order, then he will be getting on for 3 anyway so will qualify in his own right for funding.  Thanks xx


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

I heard about this today and think that it sounds great, I think it will be a huge benefit and I know my LO will love it when she hits 2 next summer. I'm very pleased


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

PM just read link and re read your message we won't qualify till next year as we are in previously looked after category.  Oh well never mind not long till xmas. Xx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for posting this - we aren't anywhere that stage yet but it is a massive help in terms of planning. Would probably mean I could reduce the number of days I go back to work (just have to get approved and then matched first!!)


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

I was sent a voucher when lo was two though I haven't used it. I would think once you have it and presented it to the nursery it wouldn't matter if the adoption order came through.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Bubba AO came through before her 2nd bday. Xx


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I have just been told that Wyxling is eligible for free nursery at age 2 (we have the adoption order which came through when she was about 2 1/2).  Our SW told me today that adopted children now have all the same benefits that looked after children get, and this is now, not in the future.  I haven't looked into it, but our SW has managed to sort Wyxling's nursery place out today and told the nursery how to apply for the funding (they weren't aware of this).

May be worth checking with Social Services if you think you could be taking advantage of this and aren't.

Wyxie xx


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

i couldn't find the relevant bit on the link but this could be super timing for us. master c will be two in July and all being well i'll be going back to work in September...

it's good that _previously_ looked after children are getting a few, well, perks for want of a better word. as far as i am aware they now are also in the LA catagory in the school criteria? which is good for us, as the best local primary school (assuming we want him to go there) is massively over subscribed

and why shouldn't they get things like that? if they're anything like my son, and i'm sure most are, they haven't exactly had the best start in life


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

They deserve and often need everything possible to make up for the start in life they have had.  Yes, they are criteria 1 for school admissions right through school now.  The schools get extra funding for a number of years after placement as well for them, so if they need extra help, ask for it!


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Katie - It appears they've changed the website slightly since my last post. Try this link http://www.education.gov.uk/childrenandyoungpeople/earlylearningandchildcare/delivery/free%20entitlement%20to%20early%20education/b0070114/eefortwoyearolds

Wixie - Curious  It Deff only says LAC from Sept 2013 and to include previous LAC from Sept 2014, but worth people enquiring as if you can get the funding now then no reason why the others won't benefit either.

Glad the post has been useful for people, it's not something we will benefit from as Poppet is already 3 now and getting the usual funding for nursery. But info like this is invaluable when your planning for leave during home study and more so once matched. Perhaps we might benefit from it if and when number 2 comes along 

Xx


----------



## Kate71 (Nov 3, 2011)

I was so frustrated trying to find out whether our LO was eligible for nursery funding from the age of 2 (kept reading differing info on different websites) that I finally rang the Department of Education.
I spoke to a lovely lady there who told me that whilst it doesn't become compulsory for local councils to offer the funding for adopted children until Sept 2014 the Government had given them some funds  to start rolling it out earlier. She told me to ring up our local council and ask if there would be a place available for our LO under the 'trajectory building fund' !!! 
Lo and behold just one phone call later to our local council and yes, a place would be available for him when he was 2!! The same council that had told me only a few weeks earlier that he would not be eligible (seems the magic words are 'trajectory building fund' !!!!)

Makes me really cross that this sort of info isn't freely available to us - our SW didn't even know about priority for schools admissions let alone any early nursery funding!


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Get you Katie - You go girl 👍

That's exactly why I posted about it because it hasn't been very well 'advertised' so to speak and I stumbled across it purely by accident. It's like the government said to them selves 'Oh let's put this really useful and great idea in place but Shhhhhh don't tell anyone because we don't really want people to benefit from it and cost us money, we'll just keep it quiet and use the fact we implemented it when justifying our own jobs'  

Xx


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Omg...this is such a help, thank you!

Phoned our council and Ds is eligible and will be going to a childminder one day a week, he really needs it...I think it will do him the world of good being around other children his age and learning from them, in addition to this my dd will be going an alternate day so both of them can have 1:1 time with mummy.

Something that I have recently discovered that may help you:
If your company offer a childcare voucher scheme then find out what happens if you enrol when on SMP, I enquired as I spotted something in the small print. Government legislation states that your employer cannot deduct anything from SMP so the company maintain the payment on my behalf. I have only enrolled since being on SMP, with my employer there is no catch, I.e. I don't have to pay it back. This means I get circa £250 per mont free childcare (which accrues if now used) for 6 months.

X


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Just to add this only applies in England & Wales currently as I understand.


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes, you're right Gertie. I hate the way they say 'Britain' yet Scotland and NI aren't included. Up here in Scotland we have the deadline of 25 Sept before any decision is made. Fingers crossed.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

HELP

Does anyone know what sgo ro means.  I contacted adoption support team to find out and our la appear to be offering funding but she then says if they are sgo or ro
I have emailed again for clarification but guessing that won't be answered for another few days. 
Thanks


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Googled sgo and seems to stand for special guardianship order and at a guess ro may be residence order?  Good luck getting your funding x


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks I am trying to make a life story book more age appropriate and getting muddled with that didn't even think to Google dah thanks xx


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

AAA - I would presume it's Special Guardianship Order and Residential Order as well.

We've just 'tweaked' Poppets life story book to be less overwhelming as it was a bit of an information overload. Just a little suggestion. A long story short it became obvious that Poppet was distressed that we weren't in it, the story wasn't complete in her eyes. So we made a couple pages together as a family with photos of all of us and decorated with colours, sequence and ALOT of glitter   we just added them to the end of the folder and she was very content with it. She's not asked for it since and that was a couple weeks ago, prior to doing that she was asking for it regularly and asking lots of questions, it's like we've just completed the story and put some insecurities to rest. Just a little tip  

Oh and free school meals for ALL children for reception, primary 1 & 2 as of September 2014. That's roughly £50 saving per month. Get in 👍


Xx


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes, it will be a Special Guardianship Order or a Residence Order.  This would cover situations in which a child has been taken into care, but then subsequently placed back with birth family, but not with birth parents.  The answer to their question is no, they aren't subject to either of those orders and won't be.  Adopted children are just that, adopted.  They have been looked after children in the past, however, and you should be able to get funding for them.

Perhaps you could contact your local Council.  I spoke to ours today.  Nursery school we're sending Wyxling too had already made several calls, it sounds like they'd been passed around a bit before getting the right number, but they told me what I need to do over the phone and as long as I send paperwork back straight away, it sounds like we should get the voucher in a week or two.

Wyxie xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone

Pm bubba life story book was done as a photo book very professional but just far far to much information for a nearly 3 year old it had pictures of guardian a sw we have never met did have pics of us during intros and after but to much text info.so I have started from scratch have photo of bp with bubba some of her as a baby the fc then us and now trying to do everything happened since just in mainly picture form. Would be fine if our computer wasn't eating our photos I swear they are vanishing before my eyes!!


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Just an update. I spoke to playgroup on friday and they have made some phone calls and we are entitled to funding from sept this year  which sadly for me means bubba will be going more often but I am sure it is right for her and if not we can drop it back down. Fingers crossed


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Gertie no hun we are suffolk and from what she said the la had brought it in early. I am guessing she spoke to education but I am only guessing.  Sorry that doesn't help you much. Hope you get some answers soon xx


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Update from me too...

Myself and a friend in the midlands get the funding, it was very easy to sort and a week after enquiring our children have started to utilise the free childcare!

DS is thriving from 1 day with a childminder, DD goes 1 day too...so we get 1:1 time


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Girls, don't wont to sound a bit thick, but does this mean that adopted children who go to nursery should be free? I have been paying for lo since the end of March and was told I would have to pay until she is 3 yrs which won't be until Feb 2014 and will have to still pay until the following new term!

Thanks for any advice.

Skyblu.xxx


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

If I understand it right it is free for 2 year olds who are looked after (including adopted) from Sep 2014 for 15hrs per week over a minimum of 3 days. However some funding has been allocated for councils to introduce this earlier so it's deffinitely worth phoning them, telling them you understand this and then ask what funding is available for your LO


----------



## watakerfuffle (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi All

Thanks for the information, as a result I have emailed relevant body and used the magic words 'trajectory building fund' so fingers crossed for a good outcome! Be amazing to get some funding for our 2 year old son, so beneficial for him.


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Skyblu - exactly what mafergal said. Basically you won't get a refund for what you've already payed March till Sept, BUT if your local area has had the funding allocated a year early like some lucky ladies then not only will your childcare be free from now till when she's 3 in Feb (continues to be free after Feb but different funding  ) but you might get your Sept fee's refunded. I'd make some phone calls to the council education department or something along them lines as the individual nursery may not be up to date with it being very new funding and not well 'advertised'. Good luck xx


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

Skyblu if your adoption order hasn't been made she should be eligible now.  You should have got a voucher the term after she was two if she was still looked after at the time. If you spoke to someone and said she was adopted they might have given you the wrong information as its a year later in that case. I assume once you have got a voucher it remains valid for the year but cant find any info on that. We got one without asking.


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Interesting thread...will be useful when I return to work part time. Can I double-check the amount of hours though? It says 570 per year (roughly 11 per week) in the article but Mafergal says 15 hours per week...


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

Its 15 a week


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah its 15hrs a week, It doesn't cover school holidays


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

I think it's based on a 39week as in th school year


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Of course, thanks everyone


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I will be phoning the council tomorrow, and should I use the words Trajectory building fund?

Skyblu.xxxx


----------



## watakerfuffle (Jan 26, 2011)

Great news, after reading about this yesterday I emailed the relevant person and we got the funding! Yippeee! Letter came through today confirming it so all very speedy indeed. Mixed emotions about sending our lo but know it will be so good for him and for me to. 

My area was not actually rolling out funding for adopted lo's untill next year but I did use the words 'Trajectory building fund'  so maybe they are the magic words!! Good luck to everyone else.  

Not read all previous posts but in case you are not already aware there is funding available across the board for 2 yr olds, it's new scheme called 2gether and is means tested dependent on various factors. We were not eligible previously though so I am so pleased that I came across this post and now find ourselves in a position to be able to send our lo without all the financial strain so thank you.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I spoke to someone today and was told we should get the funding to start from 7 October, so that'll be about 3 weeks after I initially enquired, and we've done everything requested immediately, sending documents etc.  We've been told the letter confirming funding should be sent out on Monday.  Wyxling is adopted, not a looked after child.  If anyone wants the number to call for Derbyshire LA drop me a pm, it took some ringing round to find the right department to start with.

You get 15 hours a week term time if you send them to a state school nursery, if you use it somewhere that's open all year, it works out at 11 1/2 hours per week.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

I picked forms up this morning from playgroup took them back in 3 hours later and was told to bring her on tues for the extra day we wanted.  Hope its right really can't afford to pay for it


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

I've just checked this for my LO but unfortunately it's not running in Wales x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

I think it's only England so far as it's not where I live either. X


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Boooo Gertie


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

We're got funding for BB, he started last week and we are sending him 2 mornings (this was morning 4 and he's started to settle a bit better).  We had the finding agreed just before the AO was granted so I'm assuming they will still pay it but no one has really said whether it's under the Looked After rules or whether our LA has agreed funding for Adopted children early!  As usual we've had very little info from anyone but the nursery has received the forms to claim the payments.  

Today he cried when I dropped him off but put his arms out to the nursery worker which is an improvement (he didn't want to cling to me), then as soon as I walked out he stopped crying and apparently had a very positive day.  Cried when I picked him up too but he didn't see me right away and was perfectly happy until he caught sight.  He ate fruit for his snack and lasagne and fruit pie for lunch and has told us all about how he jumped in the puddle at playtime     I think he really enjoys it but he just doesn't like the idea that I'm not there.  I'm confident that he'll get better and better from now on though.


----------

